# eating 8000 calories a day and adding lean muscle



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi

I am having a discussion on another forum about manny pac

one poster thinks that he eats 8000 calories a day and stays virtually lean, and obviously adds muscle to go up through the weights (this thread is for that poster)

i am not gonna tell you what i think because i dont want my thoughts to influence any other posters on this thread

manny obviously has a vigurous training routine (3-5 hours a day i think the other poster put it).

do you think it is posible for a 10-11 stone man to stay lean and add muscle eating 8000 calories a day with that training routine? how about for the worlds best boxer?

thanks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think its possible for a 10-11 stone man to consume 8000calories on a daily basis.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont think its possible to be a 10 stone man


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Artic explorers, walking all day over the tundra use about that and will still lose weight so theoretically, do enough and you'll burn it off. Very much doubt it though as you don't tend to train in minus 40 conditions!!


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I dont think its possible to be a 10 stone man


hahahaa great im still a boy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> I dont think its possible to be a 10 stone man


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> I dont think its possible to be a 10 stone man


funny man but lets get back to the nitty gritty of the thread

is it posible?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Show me this mans diet.

Personally at close to 18 stone i struggle to eat 4000calories per day.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Hes 10 stone and eating 8000 calories?

If this is true he probably has very aggressive Canceraids


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

No I don't think it's possible.

Say you did 5 hours exercise a day at 500 cal an hour, you still got a surplus of 5,500 cals which would definately cause fat gain on a 10 stone body

Edit: And yea 8,000 calories? C'mon 8 meals of 1,000 cals each...bull


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> I dont think its possible to be a 10 stone man


Would pay to see you telling manny he's not a man.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I often hear hear of male swimmers (Michael Phelps the only one I can remember of the top of my head) taking in 8-10k in calories daily. Their training length would be around the same 3-5 hours give or take. BUT they are alot larger than Manny Pac. Personally I dont think he has 8k in cals, I would say around 4-6K, simply based on his size.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> Would pay to see you telling manny he's not a man.


How much you willing to pay?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The tour de france yclists burn about 7000 calories a day or something ludicrous. And they're built like racing snakes.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> How much you willing to pay?


x2


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> x2


I don't even know who manny is, but whoever he is i imagine he is rather unlikely to do anything if a complete stranger like my self walked up to him and said "you're 10 stone and not a man" and walk off is going to do anything other than be rather confused



Easy money


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Hes 10 stone and eating 8000 calories?
> 
> If this is true he probably has very aggressive Canceraids


this gag was better than your first


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Surely he can't live off that sort of rubbish??? :confused1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> I don't even know who manny is, but whoever he is i imagine he is rather unlikely to do anything if a complete stranger like my self walked up to him and said "you're 10 stone and not a man" and walk off is going to do anything other than be rather confused
> 
> 
> 
> Easy money


Agreed but to be honest, if someone paid me to tell someone they were not a man then it wouldn't matter how big (or small in this case) they were.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

pira said:


> I often hear hear of male swimmers (Michael Phelps the only one I can remember of the top of my head) taking in 8-10k in calories daily. Their training length would be around the same 3-5 hours give or take. BUT they are alot larger than Manny Pac. Personally I dont think he has 8k in cals, I would say around 4-6K, simply based on his size.


could you put on lean muscle at 10 stone eating 4-6k?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> could you put on lean muscle at 10 stone eating 4-6k?


 I dont think so, there is a rate of how much quality muscle you can gain in a year and its very very little.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

That Phelps diet is BS.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I don't even know who manny is


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

AJ91 said:


> What i was thinking to be honest.
> 
> .


Exactly.

1) Top athletes have top nutrition coaches

2) Top nutrition coaches would NEVER give out a complete diet they have their athletes on.

There is now no need for a point 3


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> That Phelps diet is BS.


Very true, I hate how everyone passes it around as what he eats. It's something the media thought up which equates to his 12k calories a day, utter bs


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I dont think its possible to be a 10 stone man


got it in one pal :beer:


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Depressed said:


>


From that pic it doesnt look like he has 8000 calories in a week, never mind in a day.

Good boxer though.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I dont think its possible to be a 10 stone man


So featherweight and lightweight boxers are not "men"?


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Pacquiao's trainer said he has to have 8000 calories a day while he is training or he will lose weight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Manny is on gear so it is possible..........


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

He's not I gear I don't think may sr just looking for excuses for pretty boy not to get smashed.

Valuev = gear.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

bloody hell, people taking this 'not a man at 10stone' gag a little too serious.

As for the original question, if he can eat 8000cals of quality food in the first place i would be very impressed, i find 3,500 a chore and i weigh a tad under 19stone


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol some skinny runt on my course apparently eats 8000 cals - eating a sandwich for last 8 weeks at dinner time somehow gives it away!! (Why lie?)


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Lol some skinny runt on my course apparently eats 8000 cals - eating a sandwich for last 8 weeks at dinner time somehow gives it away!! (Why lie?)


Hate people like that, they say they eat a lot and can't gain weight - but when you actually look at what they eat / ask them to show you what they eat it's **** all / eat a load of crap


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

In the early 90's bodybuilder Victor Richards claimed to eat up to 30000 calories a day,he's built like a tank but come on! 30k per day no way


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Its possible to eat that in a day but not day in day out. Some sort of big refeed perhaps?

There isnt enough hours in the day if your sleeping for 7-8 and raining for 3-4 too.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i used to do 2 days a week at 5k cals and o had to get on some fast food to get the calories in....and yes i got fat!

There is an article on here gavin kanes hardcore bulking worth a read, not reccomending you try it though he reccomends up to 2 days a week at 10k cals!


----------

